# New forum skin?



## .TakaM (May 30, 2006)

any chance we could get a new forum skin?
the banner up top is looking incredibly dated with each passing day


----------



## dEC0DED (May 30, 2006)

there once was a contest to change it.... but they all sucked so we kept this one.


----------



## Opium (May 30, 2006)

Yes that contest didn't yield anything we were willing to swap with the current skin.

But of course there are constantly changes to the board being cooked up backstage. You'll have to wait.


----------



## dice (May 30, 2006)

I thought it was going to be added as an alternative skin, so the current one will still be the default skin. TBH I don't really see anything that special about the skin, even though it's still nice.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2006)

I think Opium said what needed to be said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I second that


----------



## T-hug (May 30, 2006)




----------



## El Diablo (May 30, 2006)

Meh. I still tink we need a new skin. You can find websites and skin databases all over the net.


----------



## dice (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 30 2006 said:


> I think Opium said what needed to be said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's the point, I'm pretty sure that no said that the current skin should be removed, only thatalternative skins should be made available for those who wish to use it.


----------



## El Diablo (May 30, 2006)

I have a nice skin right here.

EDIT: *Preview:*Here.

CODEhtml { overflow-x: hidden; overflow-y: auto; }

#ipbwrapper { text-align:left; width:95%; margin-left:auto;margin-right:auto }
#ipbwrapper img { vertical-align:middle; border: 0px }

form { display:inline; }
img { vertical-align:middle; border:0px }
BODY { font-family: Verdana, Tahoma; Arial; sans-serif; font-size: 10px; color: #7ba4c1; margin: 0px 10px 10px 10px; background-color:#e6eaed; background-image: url(http://) }
TABLE, TR, TD { font-family: Verdana, Tahoma; Arial; sans-serif; font-size: 10px; color: #7ba4c1; }
a:link, a:visited, a:active { text-decoration: underline; color: #558cb2 }
a:hover { color: #8ab8d8; text-decoration:none }

fieldset.search { padding:6px; line-height:150% }
label { cursorointer; }

img.attach { border:2px outset #EEF2F7;padding:2px }

.googleroot { padding:6px; line-height:130% }
.googlechild { padding:6px; margin-left:30px; line-height:130% }
.googlebottom, .googlebottom a:link, .googlebottom a:visited, .googlebottom a:active { font-size:11px; color: #3A4F6C; }
.googlish, .googlish a:link, .googlish a:visited, .googlish a:active { font-size:14px; font-weight:bold; color:#00D; }
.googlepagelinks { font-size:1.1em; letter-spacing:1px }
.googlesmall, .googlesmall a:link, .googlesmall a:active, .googlesmall a:visited { font-size:10px; color:#434951 }

li.helprow { padding:0px; margin:0px 0px 10px 0px }
ul#help { padding:0px 0px 0px 15px }

option.cat { font-weight:bold; }
option.sub { font-weight:bold;color:#555 }
.caldate { text-align:right;font-weight:bold;font-size:11px;color:#7ba4c1;background-color:#dee0e2; background-image: url(http://);padding:4px;margin:0px }

.warngood { color:green }
.warnbad { color:red }

#padandcenter { margin-left:auto;margin-right:auto;text-align:center;padding:14px 0px 14px 0px }

#profilename { font-size:28px; font-weight:bold; }
#calendarname { font-size:22px; font-weight:bold; }

#photowrap { padding:6px; }
#phototitle { font-size:24px; border-bottom:1px solid black }
#photoimg { text-align:center; margin-top:15px }

#ucpmenu { line-height:150%;width:22%; border:1px solid #8db5d7;background-color: #dee0e2; background-image: url(http://) }
#ucpmenu p { padding:2px 5px 6px 9px;margin:0px; }
#ucpcontent { background-color: #dee0e2; background-image: url(http://); border:1px solid #8db5d7;line-height:150%; width:auto }
#ucpcontent p { padding:10px;margin:0px; }

#ipsbanner { position:absolute;top:1px;right:5%; }
#logostrip { border:1px solid #8db5d7;background-color: #e6eaed;background-image:url(http://);padding:0px;margin:0px; }
/* Skin Created using the AIO CSS Generator at http://ifskinzone.net/main.php */
#submenu { border:1px solid #8db5d7;background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); font-size:10px;margin:3px 0px 3px 0px;color:#7ba4c1;font-weight:bold;}
#submenu a:link, #submenu a:visited, #submenu a:active { font-weight:bold;font-size:10px;text-decoration: none; color: #558cb2; }
#userlinks { border:1px solid #8db5d7; background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://) }

#navstrip { font-weight:bold;padding:6px 0px 6px 0px; }

.activeuserstrip { background-color:#f0f4f6; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/Newmedium.jpg); padding:6px }

.pformstrip { background-color: #f0f4f6; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/Newmedium.jpg); color:#7ba4c1;font-weight:bold;padding:7px;margin-top:1px }
.pformleft { background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); padding:6px; margin-top:1px;width:25%; border-top:1px solid #8db5d7; border-right:1px solid #8db5d7; }
.pformleftw { background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); padding:6px; margin-top:1px;width:40%; border-top:1px solid #8db5d7; border-right:1px solid #8db5d7; }
.pformright { background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); padding:6px; margin-top:1px;border-top:1px solid #8db5d7; }

.post1 { background-color: #e3e6e8; background-image: url(http://) }
.post2 { background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://) }
.postlinksbar { background-color:#e5ebf0;padding:7px;margin-top:1px;font-size:10px; background-image: url(http://) }

.row1 { background-color: #d6e2ea; background-image: url(http://) }
.row2 { background-color: #d6e2ea; background-image: url(http://) }
.row3 { background-color: #dfe4e8; background-image: url(http://) }
.row4 { background-color: #dfe4e8; background-image: url(http://) }

.darkrow1 { background-color: #dfe4e8; background-image: url(http://); color:#7ba4c1; }
.darkrow2 { background-color: #dfe4e8; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/ble.jpg); color:#7ba4c1; }
.darkrow3 { background-color: #dfe4e8; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/ble.jpg); color:#7ba4c1; }

.hlight { background-color: #e3e6e8; background-image: url(http://) }
.dlight { background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://) }

.titlemedium { font-weight:bold; color:#7ba4c1; padding:7px; margin:0px; background-color: #f0f4f6; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/Newmedium.jpg) }
.titlemedium a:link, .titlemedium a:visited, .titlemedium a:active { text-decoration: underline; color: #558cb2 }

.maintitle { text-align:center;vertical-align:middle;font-weight:bold; color:#cdd6dc; letter-spacing:1px; padding:8px 0px 8px 5px; background-color: #f0f4f6; background-image: url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y250/Melkor43/OfficialSKin.jpg) }
.maintitle a:link, .maintitle a:visited, .maintitle a:active { text-decoration: none; color: #cdd6dc }
.maintitle a:hover { text-decoration: none }

.plainborder { border:1px solid transparent;background-color:transparent }
.tableborder { border:1px solid #8db5d7;background-color:#8db5d7; padding:0px; margin:0px; width:100% }
.tablefill { border:1px solid #8db5d7;background-color:#e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://);padding:6px; }
.tablepad { background-color:#e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://);padding:6px }
.tablebasic { width:100%; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px; margin:0px; border:0px }

.wrapmini { float:left;line-height:1.5em;width:25% }
.pagelinks { float:left;line-height:1.2em;width:35% }

.desc { font-size:10px; color:#7ba4c1 }
.edit { font-size: 9px }

.signature { font-size: 10px; color: #339 }
.postdetails { font-size: 10px }
.postcolor { font-size: 12px; line-height: 160% }

.normalname { font-size: 12px; font-weight: bold; color: #003 }
.normalname a:link, .normalname a:visited, .normalname a:active { font-size: 12px }
.unreg { font-size: 11px; font-weight: bold; color: #900 }

.searchlite { font-weight:bold; color:#F00; background-color:#FF0 }

#QUOTE { font-family: Verdana, Arial; font-size: 11px; color: #7ba4c1; background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); border: 1px solid #8db5d7; padding-top: 2px; padding-right: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-left: 2px }
#CODE { font-family: Courier, Courier New, Verdana, Arial; font-size: 11px; color: #7ba4c1; background-color: #e5ebf0; background-image: url(http://); border: 1px solid #8db5d7; padding-top: 2px; padding-right: 2px; padding-bottom: 2px; padding-left: 2px }

.copyright { font-family: Verdana, Tahoma, Arial, Sans-Serif; font-size: 9px; line-height: 12px }

.codebuttons { font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana, helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle }
.forminput, .textinput, .radiobutton, .checkbox { font-size: 11px; font-family: verdana, helvetica, sans-serif; vertical-align: middle }

.thin { padding:6px 0px 6px 0px;line-height:140%;margin:2px 0px 2px 0px;border-top:1px solid #8db5d7;border-bottom:1px solid #8db5d7 }

.purple { colorurple;font-weight:bold }
.red { color:red;font-weight:bold }
.green { color:green;font-weight:bold }
.blue { color:blue;font-weight:bold }
.orange { color:#F90;font-weight:bold }

I think it should be on the skin menu at the bottom.


----------



## Dirtie (May 30, 2006)

Screenshot?


----------



## El Diablo (May 30, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ May 30 2006 said:


> Screenshot?



I gave a link to a preview.


----------



## Costello (May 30, 2006)

uh, thank you, but no thanks.


----------



## Dirtie (May 30, 2006)

No offense, but it's a tad generic (not to say that the current skin isn't) and the blue text is a bitch to read - don't worry, just reread Opium's post


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2006)

Dark blue text on light blue background.... I can safely say I do like that.

Would a whole bunch of new skins a) potentially not go to use and b)create a few more bandwidth issues.

I have noticed a few bugs and glitches here and there in GBATemp but on the whole I think the current skin suits it if anything a slight layout change or a few buttons added and there would be all it needs really.


----------



## TripleA (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Costello (May 30, 2006)

OK, we answered your question.

This topic is now closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's not yet time to talk about skins.


----------

